# How to peel Hard boiled eggs?



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I have yet to figure out how to peel my hens eggs after I hard boil them without taking half the egg with the shell. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Bring the water to boil then put the eggs in with a spoon or similar so they dont crack. Return to boil for 14minutes. Imedietly run eggs under cold water till cold. Then peel.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The older the eggs are, the easier they peel. But everyone has a fool proof method that works for only them, but there is one thing that I am absolutely positive of. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Add salt to the water! Solved my problem with peeling boiled eggs!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Nate said:


> Add salt to the water! Solved my problem with peeling boiled eggs!!


And mine!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I only hard boil my eggs after I have aged them at room temp for 2 weeks. And, I've found that the green eggs peel just like store bought and my brown eggs don't peel as well.

I tried the "new" idea of baking them in the oven. While it did make a nice, tender "hard-boiled" egg with a creamy yolk the smell that came from my oven that had me opening the back door and finding a fan to run with 25* temps outside was beyond V*I*L*E. They were easy to peel ! But I had to line the bottom of the oven with foil because they also dripped stinky liquid that burned and smelled bad.


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I didn't know we could or should leave the eggs out. We r trying that now so we will see in a few weeks how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

I found that boiling the water first adding some salt and then adding eggs and boil for about 20 mins followed by an immediate ice bath worked great. I don't have the patience to wait weeks with my eggs on the counter where my little can potentially get them! Good luck with your trial and errors!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Amysaviary said:


> Thanks everyone! I didn't know we could or should leave the eggs out. We r trying that now so we will see in a few weeks how it goes. Thanks again!


I have never nor have I ever heard of any of my chicken owner friends to age their eggs for weeks on the counter. I have always just boiled them straight from the fridge. I have also never added salt. My 10yo daughter just peeled another dozen tonight to pickle and she had no issue with the shells.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

I put the eggs in cold water, bring to a boil, boil 10-12 min., remove eggs immediately into ice water (lots of ice). This is what works for me. I really think the key is chilling them immediately when they're done.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I leave my eggs out on the counter. Mother leave Earth News has a good article on egg keeping. And old timers have reassured me they grew up with eggs on the counter or in a regular drawer.

I have had problems getting my hard boiled eggs to peel if the eggs are fresh. I just tried adding salt to the water followed by the cold water bath and viola', they peeled like a dream. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

People from other countries think we are silly for refrigerating eggs.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

I did some reading on the "egg smell." Turns out that chickens don't process soy so well and that is where the yucky smell comes from. I started feeding soy-free food, which is not more expensive, and have noticed a big difference. 
I used to even smell it when the dishwasher was running a hot cycle, but now it is gone. 
Hope that is useful info for someone out there.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree that everyone has their own method. Mine is too use older eggs put them in a pot bring to boil, shut pot off immediately ( So basically you don't keep water boiling at all) and walk away. (Leave pot on warm eye). I have found I have the most luck with this method.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with most the posts here... I boil water first, then turn it on low and add the eggs for 15 minutes. To peel them I take them out and submerge them in a big bowl of ice water. That way you don't burn your hands trying to peel them hot and you don't loose half the egg pealing them warm. The shell should just slip right off. Easy peasy.


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I figured it out!!!! Steam them!!! It really works, I steamed fresh(laid that day) eggs in my rice/veggie steamer for 20 mins, dropped them in cold water for a few mins. and even still a little warm they peeled in almost 1 piece. So EZ!!! I am so happy I saw this idea on a chicken page on FB. Please try it and see if u guys have the same results I did!!!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Only way we do eggs here:

Put eggs in hot water on stove. 
Add 1 tsp salt.
Once boiling, 8 minutes to a perfect egg. (I cannot stand eating green yolks. Green is overdone!-gag!!!)
Turn off heat, drain. 
Run cold water on eggs for 2 minutes. 
Put eggs in ice water bath for 8 minutes.
Peel.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

crapshoot...


----------



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

I steam our eggs, too. It's the only way that's ever worked well for me. So easy.


Nichole
Denton, TX


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I start out my eggs in cool water and then bring them to a boil. I let them boil for 10-12 minutes and will usually turn the oven off and put a lid on it (keeps them boiling for a while still). After that, I rinse them off in cold water from the tap so that I can handle them. I usually let them sit in cold water for 5-7 minutes. Once the eggs have cooled down, I take each egg and smack them on both ends to break and then I roll them on the counter to break the shell all over the eggs and then I sit the broken eggs into a bowl (I usually fill the sink with warm water) to soak while I do the same to the rest of the eggs. I try to remember which ones I did first because I go back to them and start working on peeling them first. This gives the tough skin time to soften up and allow water to go in between the shell and the egg (if I've successfully made a hole in the weird skin thing). The shell usually peels/slips right off for me after I get them started.


----------



## HellsBells (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! You boil them for so long? My 50g eggs take 4 minutes for a perfect runny yolk egg and 6 minutes for hard boiled.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## amatoee (May 3, 2020)

I peel hard boiled eggs as in this instruction. It works))) The main thing is put eggs in boiling water, after 10 minutes put them in cold water for 5 minutes.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

I haven't tried this yet (why????) but I recently read a chef's article that in his years in a test kitchen and boiling a gazillion eggs, he can confidently say (after trying _everything_) that the best results come from a "hot start". So all the folks saying boil the water and THEN add the eggs gently are on the right track. Now I gotta go try it myself, y'know.  Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I'm going to have to remember to try that. 

BTW, this post is from about the same time the forum went public. Kind of neat you came across it again.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Pickled eggs on the menu tomorrow!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Pickled eggs on the menu tomorrow!


I can't. I just can't.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Roslyn said:


> I only hard boil my eggs after I have aged them at room temp for 2 weeks. And, I've found that the green eggs peel just like store bought and my brown eggs don't peel as well.
> 
> I tried the "new" idea of baking them in the oven. While it did make a nice, tender "hard-boiled" egg with a creamy yolk the smell that came from my oven that had me opening the back door and finding a fan to run with 25* temps outside was beyond V*I*L*E. They were easy to peel ! But I had to line the bottom of the oven with foil because they also dripped stinky liquid that burned and smelled bad.


Sulfur smell, the sulfur offgasing also makes them easier to peel as the eggs age.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Pickled eggs on the menu tomorrow!


I've never done pickled eggs. Now I'm motivated. And since the hubs hates all things pickled, they'll be MINE!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I might have tastes more like your hubs in that regard.

So, you can have mine too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hot spicy pickled eggs with peppers!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Hot spicy pickled eggs with peppers!


You and @Biring are related in some way.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You and @Biring are related in some way.


But how can you pickle the eggs without peppers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since I'd never do it I have no answer.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Get a Mason jar. After the boiled eggs cool put two in a mason jar and shake like a margarita. The eggshell will crack all over and you can peel the shell off without the egg sticking to the shell


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

DottieB said:


> I put the eggs in cold water, bring to a boil, boil 10-12 min., remove eggs immediately into ice water (lots of ice). This is what works for me. I really think the key is chilling them immediately when they're done.


What she said! I also add salt to my water, as others mentioned.

I like the jar shaking method- that sounds really satisfying and I just might have to give that a go too!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't. I just can't.


I am with you. Definitely NOT my thing. 
Apparently my thing is gifting the extra eggs to anyone who happens by. Even gave some to my normal Walmart delivery lady! Is it bad I do have a 'normal' lady that brings it most of the time?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> What she said! I also add salt to my water, as others mentioned.
> 
> I like the jar shaking method- that sounds really satisfying and I just might have to give that a go too!


I need to try the ice trick. I do the cold water thing but not the ice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> I am with you. Definitely NOT my thing.
> Apparently my thing is gifting the extra eggs to anyone who happens by. Even gave some to my normal Walmart delivery lady! Is it bad I do have a 'normal' lady that brings it most of the time?


Maybe it means you're special? I don't have a delivery person because I go in and do my shopping.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have come to detest shopping. It's such a pain... and I spend less money by ordering vs in person. It's much easier to stick to the list!  
When it's just a few things we will run in and get it, but anymore, the larger orders... this is way faster!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I imagine it is a lot faster. For me I don't go out but once a week or so and don't have anyone else I'm buying for.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I imagine it is a lot faster. For me I don't go out but once a week or so and don't have anyone else I'm buying for.


I hardly go to a store any more.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, that's kind of weird. We're single yet we go out less than those that have other family units living with them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know, that's kind of weird. We're single yet we go out less than those that have other family units living with them.


While I don't particularly care for my own company, I spent so many years working for state administrations, I'm quite happy to be a recluse. It does leave one a bit haunted.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's my excuse?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Good common sense.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have no excuse. I just don't like people.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're an odd bunch.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I jest- I love people. I particularly have always loved the elderly, and tried to place myself to interact with them the most. It’s why I loved my last job, really! 

And I love interacting with decent people, that aren’t hateful, meeting them and hearing their stories. Unfortunately, it’s those (too numerous) hateful people that make me say that I don’t like people. It’s easier to avoid than engage, and maybe that is all of our issue. Idk!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of my working career was working closely with people. I had a knack for twisting the problem people in knots when they forgot their indoor voices. It was actually fun to do and I could never be called out for doing it. 

That said, there are many interactions that made my day and have stuck with me over the years.


----------

